# Looking for Nissan R35 GTR VR38DETT intake manifold



## Chris0310 (May 6, 2020)

Hi,
I am looking for Nissan R35 GTR VR38DETT intake manifold VR38 Nismo tuning GT-R.
Can anyone suggest the trustable seller with international shipment.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you mean an intake manifold or the cover?


----------



## Chris0310 (May 6, 2020)

Skint said:


> Do you mean an intake manifold or the cover?


Hi, The intake monifold


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have one from a std car and believe it’s the same part as a nismo.


----------



## Chris0310 (May 6, 2020)

Please can you send me pictures to check


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think there’s only turbochargers that are different on the engine itself.

124067230090 eBay item number, I don’t have a picture on this iPad to send.


----------

